# MSI Bios A-XMP Profil 1 oder 2



## bmwGTR (10. Juni 2020)

Hi,

zuerst die Daten:
Mainboard: MSI B450M Mortar Max
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB

Frage dazu: Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen XML Profil 1 und 2? Ich sehe da keinen, deswegen hab ich Profil 1 eingestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
bmwGTR


----------



## thorin1971 (10. Juni 2020)

Einfach nur ins Blaue hinein geraten, eventuell sind ja die Sekundärtimings unterschiedlich!?


----------



## bmwGTR (10. Juni 2020)

Hi,

kann man das im BIOS irgendwo nachschauen? Hab leider nichts gefunden.

lg
bmwGTR


----------



## thorin1971 (10. Juni 2020)

Mit dem Tool "Ryzen Timing Checker" müsste es möglich sein alle Timings anzusehen.

Könntest ja mit dem aktiven Profil einen Screenshot im Tool machen, Profil wechseln und dann vergleichen.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (10. Juni 2020)

Könntest mal CPU-Z Tool öffnen und schaun unter Memory,Da sind Ramfrequenzen,die Latenzen und die Comand Rate angezeigt.
Warscheinlich sind die 2 XMP-Profile fast identisch und unterscheiden eventuel nur durch die Comand rate(CR) mit 1 oder mit 2.

grüße Brex


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juni 2020)

Habe zwar kein AMD, aber bei mir werden die Sekundärtimings mit Profil 1 alle auf Auto gesetzt und mit Profil 2 sind einige Sekundärtimings auch mit gesetzt. Aber nicht alle, manche sind weiterhin auf Auto. Bei mir kann ich es innerhalb des Bereiches der Manuellen Einstellung sehen das sich hier die Werte ändern. Wobei mein Asus auch an anderer Stelle nur die Latzenzen der Arbeitsspeicher auch auflistet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juni 2020)

Also rein praxisbezogen gibts mehrere XMP-Profile für maximale Kompatibilität zu möglichst vielen Boards.
Bedeutet du benutzt Profil 1. Wenns läuft super, wenns Probleme macht nimmste Profil 2. Die unterscheiden sich minimal in manchen Subtimings oder einfach darin, dass manchmal in einem Profil Subtimings gesetzt werden und im anderen dem Board überlassen werden. Je nach Board funktioniert das eine oder andere besser.

Also keine Sorge, wenn du P1 genommen hast und es funktioniert wies soll --> alles super.


----------



## bmwGTR (11. Juni 2020)

Hi,

Ryzen Timing Checker funktioniert leider nicht, anscheinend ist mein Ryzen 5 3600 zu neu.
Habe mit CPU-Z die beiden Profile verglichen und konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen - ich lasse mal Profil 1 eingestellt und schaue ob es Probleme gibt.

lg
bmwGTR


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juni 2020)

Die Sekundärtimings werden in CPU-Z nicht mit angezeigt, daher siehst du da kein Unterschied.
Kannst aber auf Profil 1 stehen lassen.


----------



## McZonk (11. Juni 2020)

Probier es mal mit dem ZenTimings 1.0.4 - die laufen auch auf Zen2 

Releases . irusanov/ZenTimings . GitHub




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drspeed (12. Juni 2020)

Ich habe das msi x570 gaming edge wifi und habe da auch schon gerätselt.
Hatte erst ne Zeit 1 genommen danach 2 und es nun so gelassen. Gibt da irgendwie kein Unterschied bei mir. Benchmarks auch  schon verglichen alles gleich. 
Daher 1 sollte passen


----------



## McZonk (12. Juni 2020)

Im SPD-ROM des RAM können vom Speicherhersteller zwei XMP-Profile hinterlegt werden. Dann würde im UEFI auch tatsächlich ein Unterschied erscheinen. 

Ist dagegen nur ein XMP-Profil vom Hersteller validiert und hinterlegt, findet sich das idR auf beiden Speicherplätzen. Es macht daher keinen Unterschied welches man wählt. Ich habe das mit dem schon gezeigten Bild getestet - die Ballistix-Riegel haben nur ein Profil und das X570 Gaming Edge legt dann auch in beiden Fällen absolut identische (Sub)Timings an.


----------

